# Would the following 2 questionable characters please check in



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Greywolf, Beanflip you just know those two are up to something when I don't hear from them.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Act like your avatar, keep looking over your shoulder!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These two are up to no good, I just know it


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> These two are up to no good, I just know it


I have absolutely no idea what he's talking about :iono: :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I came real close to missing your sorry ole ###


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> Well I came real close to missing your sorry ole ###


OLD?? OLD!?! Damn...can't argue with that one. But it's not so much the years as the mileage.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey man that hug was totally a sexual

"I love you graywolf"

Your guys version of joe dirt


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahhh..... Nothing quite like the transparent sincerity of good old fashioned human exchange to keep things "real" in this otherwise anonymous cyber stomping ground.. You guys are funny.... Happy holidays, friendly strangers and even stranger friends.....


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

"Stranger friends".....I definitely resemble that remark.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

"Strange, but not a stranger"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 71379


Greywolf Beanflip


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> Greywolf, Beanflip you just know those two are up to something when I don't hear from them.


I'm here. Slicing forks and reading up on wood finishes. All completely innocent......... I promise.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

The beavis an butthead reference.... Treefork.... YES


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Greywolf, Beanflip you just know those two are up to something when I don't hear from them.
> ...


Sounds like we both need a cowbell fix.....been way too long.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's ok fellas if you don't want us to know what your up to. Can't wait to see what it is your two are doing. This is going to hurt, but it's a pleasure knowing both of you. Hope both of you are behaving, I know that's a lot to ask.


----------

